# Smoking a Mixed Bag



## pescadero (Aug 26, 2007)

As being fairly new to smoking, most of my posts have been crys for advice or help.  I finally have something to share that doesn't require anyone to come to my rescue.  

Today, my neighbor, (who just happens to be my local fishing, clamming and diving partner) and I took his boat and went down to the bay.  We suited up before we left and timed our launch for the last of the outgoing tide.  We ran out close to the bar and dropped our crab pots where we expected to intercept and ambush some Dungeness Crabs, as the rode the incomeing tide.  Then we went back up inside the bay and anchored the boat.  We proceed to take advantage of the incoming tide and the nice hour long slack high tide.  During our wait, we had a nice dive for clams and crabs, and had fair success.  

We finished off our dive and reboarded the boat.  Then proceeded to pick up our crab pots.

I live on a river which is an ocean tributary and has a very healthy run of fall Chinook Salmon.  Season is just starting, but I have been lucky for so early in the run.

It is now a couple hours after I returned home.  I have cleaned my dive gear and stored it like a good boy.  I have cooked, cleaned and picked the Dungeness Crab.  I ran a batch of smoke against both the Salmon and the cooked crab.  The Salmon is now finishing off in my BBQ and the Crab is waiting my butter/garlic dip.

Life on the Oregon Coast is hell, but then somebody has to suffer through it.  right!!  LOL

I probably sound like a 'smart aleck'.  I don't mean to.  It is just that I haven't had anything good to post yet, and I am enjoying this first opportunity.  So, don't hold it against me.  

I want to thank all of you who have really kept me enthusiastic and inspired.  I am really loving the site and what I am learning.

Thanks again,

Skip


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 27, 2007)

Sound's good, now be a real show-off and post some pic's!!


----------



## pescadero (Aug 27, 2007)

Bubba:

I got so carried away I didn't take a single picture.  And now, I've eaten all the evidence.   :>)

Guess I will just have to do it again.

Skip


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

Tisk ... Tisk ... Tisk ... All that help and we don't even get pictures?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Okay this time but don't let it happen again!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

Skip, sounds like a great time... sorry you had to suffer through it! 

BTW, I can't seem to view the pictures... OHHH, there aren't any! Nevermind.


----------



## crownovercoke (Aug 28, 2007)

Glad to ,see excuse me, hear that you had success.  Congrats.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, you ate all the evidence this time. We'll let you slide.
Now catch and smoke a bunch of that salmon and post some pics for us to drool over.


----------



## pescadero (Aug 28, 2007)

==================================================

I will do my very best.  Since the season is just starting I might get lucky again.  Will be sure to take pictures next time.

Skip


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2007)

I will tell you guys, I know where this guy lives and have visited Oregon several times. Dungeness Crab is to die for and there is no better west coast fish than salmon. I do alot of scenic photography and alot of hiking is involved. Usually I can drop almost 10 lbs on some of my two week vacations to the mountains............but after two weeks in Oregon, I had GAINED 5 lbs.


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 3, 2007)

skip 

i know i trained you better you need to post pics of everything the oregon coast is nice but the Washington coast is better hows that for being a smart aleck oh well now you need to post those pics of the mussels you smoked they looked very nice i bet they tasted even better well have fun 
huey


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2007)

Salmonclubber. I still have washington state on my list to visit. It seems alittle harder to transverse than Oregon was. I can see a minimum of 3 trips to cover the areas I am interested in. More than likely 5


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 3, 2007)

flash i live on the first one you should visit the olympic peninsula it is awesome out here


----------



## squeezy (Sep 3, 2007)

This story sounds a little fishy to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 LOL!
I'm sure you will be able to do this again ... don't forget the pix next time!
You have been admonished ....


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

Think we made our point?


----------



## pescadero (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been living in the woodshed for a week now. 

I have seen the light. I am healed. 

I have reformed and given up my lazy, forgetful ways.

You can see how much I have improved because I did remember to take and post pictures of the Mussels and the Peppers.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 4, 2007)

And I'm sure they look good too! I'm headed right there now!


----------

